# Tighten Up That Loose Driptip



## Alex (1/5/14)

So I have this cool stainless driptip I acquired recently, only problem was getting a snug fit in any of my devices. 

I tried swopping O-rings with some of the other tips on hand, but none of them fitted quite well enough. So I cut a small piece of electrical tape, and then cut a thin section about the same width as the existing o-ring, carefully wrapped it into and around the o-ring groove. And finally fitted the original ring back into place.

The end result being a perfectly snug fit on the kayfun, and Trident.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

well done @Alex 

i just love it when things come together LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

Did exactly the same @Alex but I use dental floss instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

